# How many watts is your amp and do your lights dim?



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

I added a kenwood kac 901d and am running two Alpine swe1241 rated at 250rms watts at 4ohms each. Since the amp is mono the speakers are running in parallel so they're running at 2 ohms and so the amp is giving them 1000watts between the two. When I turn my music past half volume my headlights start dimming quite a bit. I lowered my input sensitivity to about 1/4 to limit so u don't blow my subs (is this the right thing to do?) and it helped the dimming a bit but it's still significant.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd try the big three kit. The cruze has a variable output alternator and doesn't produce 14v all the time like most cars. It only will when it needs it. The big 3 is where I would start with this imo


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Do you have a capacitor in your system? This often helps with smoothing out the load and reduces the dimming of lights and is easier on the alternator.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

I do not have a capacitor. I've read around that a capacitor can damage an alternator in the long run? Is this true? And if I leave my system the way it is, do you think I'll damage something with the occasional loud music playing?


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I run a small Rockford 300x2 bridged into a 10" sub. no dimming. 

I would do something like the big 3 then move to a cap if that doesn't help. After the cap you're looking at a second battery and/or alternator rewind for higher output.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How are your amps connected to ground? Is it to the body of the car or directly to the battery? If directly to the battery, is it going though the current clamp? If not, then the system is likely getting confused. It thinks the current going to your amp is going to the battery and that's too high a charging current - so it cuts the voltage. At least that's my guess.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

A capacitor will not cause any harm to your vehicle electrical system, alternator included as long as it is wired properly. It merely stores electricity and can rapidly supply that energy when it is needed by a hungry amp hitting a deep note for one. This helps reduce surge loads on the alternator and battery that can lead to noticeable things like the dimming of the lights you describe. The less variation in voltage on the electrical system the better.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A cap _might_ (but seems unlikely) cause a problem if connected too close to the alternator due to high surge currents. But I can't think of any reason it would cause a problem when connected next to your amps.


----------

